# First Smoked Venison Ribs



## cedar eater (Oct 17, 2015)

ribs.bmp



__ cedar eater
__ Oct 17, 2015






I smoked venison ribs for the first time today. It was a lot of work to trim them down to get most of the fat off. Most of the remaining fat melted off during the 2 hour smoke and the 2 hour foil wrap. They weren't falling off the bone, but they tore apart quite readily and the meat was very tasty if maybe a little oversmoked. Next time, I will try a 1.5 hour smoke and a 2.5 hour wrap.













1016151309-03.jpg



__ cedar eater
__ Oct 17, 2015


----------



## sb59 (Oct 17, 2015)

Look good! But did you get the usual greasy after taste on the tongue and teeth? I've tried smoking, boiling,oven,grill,crock pot,& every combo of the methods & it always taste like I basted them in lard !


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks Real Good !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great Job trimming the fat from those!

I never do Venison Ribs, because it's way too much work trimming the fat off, and any fat left, I'd be scraping the tallow off the roof of my mouth for hours!!!

Bear


----------



## cedar eater (Oct 18, 2015)

SB59 said:


> Look good! But did you get the usual greasy after taste on the tongue and teeth? I've tried smoking, boiling,oven,grill,crock pot,& every combo of the methods & it always taste like I basted them in lard !


​

No, I had to really trim the fat off and I even scored through the membrane on the lung side of the ribs to help drain the fat away. That makes it painfully close to dry before you even start the smoke. I added butter inside the foil to moisten them back up again. Bacon fat would probably also work. It really was a lot of work to trim it, I'm not sure I would do it again, but I'm thinking one more try just for the experience.


----------



## cedar eater (Oct 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Good !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y​ep, it really was a ridiculous amount of work for so little meat. I don't like the tallow taste or that gritty texture on the roof of my mouth, so I risked the overcooking.


----------

